# Crossfire Rules???



## Eminef

Ok.. i read somewhere that with crossfire you can mix cards

Eg. HD4870 + HD4870x2 or HD4870 + HD3850 ??

Where as SLI you NEED indentical cards.. is that true?


----------



## ebackhus

For Crossfire you'll need to match cards, just like SLI.

3780 + 3780 = OK!

4750 + 4750 = OK!

4780 + 4780X2 = NO!


----------



## Wrench97

Eminef said:


> Ok.. i read somewhere that with crossfire you can mix cards
> 
> Eg. HD4870 + HD4870x2 or HD4870 + HD3850 ??
> 
> Where as SLI you NEED indentical cards.. is that true?


Yes you can mix cards of the same series with the ATI cards however the results are not all that great. 
The red squares in the diagram can be mixed> http://game.amd.com/us-en/content/images/crossfirex/CF_combo_chart_July08.jpg

And a review of the results of a 4850 and 4870 Xfire> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...4870-hd4850-crossfire-performance-review.html


----------

